# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Проблемма в локальной сети.

## Lego

Возникла проблема прокладки кабеля, вся проводка идет на улице, как лучше всего протянуть кабеля, в сети около пятидесяти человек… Затупов пока не было, но в кабеля попадает вода, а это плохо... Сами дома пяти этажные понэльные.И еще магистрали между домами, все шестой категории экранированные, но как не гроза, если не успеваем вырубить свичи, так два порта вышибает.

----------


## bobuch

а если попробовать громозащиту? в сети есть схемы распайки даже самопальных девайсов. Google вам в помощь!

----------


## Lego

Все основные свичи подключены в розетки с громоотводамии и магистрали экранированные, эта вся защита! вся остальная проводка не экранированныя и на улице, в основном проходит по второму этажу!

----------


## Cygnus

тут не просто .. совет давать .. надо будем обдумать все это ..
взвеситьвсе надо и посмотреть что да как сделать, как много надо будет затратить времени и даже денег на это ;)

----------


## Lego

я ходел проводить кабеля в доме по подъезду, через счетчик, но потеории будет наводка и сильная помеха, я купил кабель категории 5Е экранка, но как все это провернуть доконца не знаю...

----------


## Виктор Ротанов

Для защиты от грозы надо использовать не розетки с грозозащитой а грозозащиту utp, категория значения не имеет схему грозозащиты можно найти на www.hub.ru девайс называеться NetProtekt или NetProtect точно не помню но работает сто процентов, можно поискать готовые в магазинах стоит примерно $20
Вот схема с www.hub.ru http://hub.ru/modules.php?name=Pages...owpage&pid=176

----------


## Pylot

ещё может зависеть от свичей, если грозозащиты не помогают, гроззозащиту в одессе брал по 3.5$ за порт, у меня работают, так же позаботится стоит о питании свича, желательно поставить хоть самый слабый упс, свичу много не надо...

----------

